# Steroid Pills effect on liver



## Saladon (Mar 23, 2016)

Needles really aren't my thing, but doing a ton of research and looking to jump on within the next few months. I'm seeing various reports that taking anything orally will destroy your liver. 

Is there truth to this? Are there ways to counteract it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2016)

Saladon said:


> Needles really aren't my thing, but doing a ton of research and looking to jump on within the next few months. I'm seeing various reports that taking anything orally will destroy your liver.
> 
> Is there truth to this? Are there ways to counteract it?



Destroy no. But lots of reasons not to do oral only. The guys will POLITELY AND SCIENTIFICALLY explain why.


----------



## DF (Mar 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Destroy no. But lots of reasons not to do oral only. The guys will POLITELY AND SCIENTIFICALLY explain why.



Yea, it's not good.


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2016)

you'll probably want to take some test with your oral cycle anyway as, injectable and oral steroids will suppress your natural test production.


----------



## lgpaulj (Mar 23, 2016)

Have you tried or willing to try sub q injections.  The needle is smaller no pain and a very low chance of pinning into a vein or nerve.  Just a suggestion to think about


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 23, 2016)

Pinning isn't as bad as you think bro. I was scared at first but after the first pin youl feel much more comfortable.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 23, 2016)

Saladon said:


> Needles really aren't my thing, but doing a ton of research and looking to jump on within the next few months. I'm seeing various reports that taking anything orally will destroy your liver.
> 
> Is there truth to this? Are there ways to counteract it?



nobody here likes needles but we still do it.Oral only wont do any more or less damage to your liver.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 23, 2016)

Saladon said:


> Needles really aren't my thing, but doing a ton of research and looking to jump on within the next few months. I'm seeing various reports that taking anything orally will destroy your liver.
> 
> Is there truth to this? Are there ways to counteract it?


If its a needle issue, just know the pain of the injection is pretty much all in your head. I'd bet 9/10 guys were shaking the first time they did it. If your not going crazy with the cycle, you can inject most anywhere. I use, to use my quads mainly but prefer the glutes now. 
Use a 25 gauge needle and the only thing you will feel is the needle touch the skin and the pressure from the oil taking up a small amount of space inside the muscle. It really is not the issue you think it may be, and the anticipation is the hardest part.

As for the orals, methylated testosterone use to be a thing. It was great in trt because the fact it had to be processed by the liver meant a longer amount of time for the hormone to be released. Problem is, longer amount of time for the liver to break it done, longer amount of time the liver had to work harder. Oral test is not used in medicine anymore because of this.

Simple answer is, why cause constant stress on the liver if it can be avoided. Pinning is the best way to go, if you want to use an oral steroid for short runs that's fine imo, but long term use is not advised.

To answer the last part of the question, Yes there are things to assist the liver while on orals. Long term use is still not advised by most.


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2016)

You could look into long esters so the pinning may only be once or twice a week. Also draw with a 21G, switch out to a new 25G and pin with that. If you have little fat to go through use a 1" needle.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

snake said:


> You could look into long esters so the pinning may only be once or twice a week. Also draw with a 21G, switch out to a new 25G and pin with that. If you have little fat to go through use a 1" needle.


Idk how you guys have the patience for a 25g.


----------



## bvs (Mar 24, 2016)

Pinning is winning


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 24, 2016)

bvs said:


> Pinning is winning


Use test - to be the best!


----------



## bvs (Mar 24, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Use test - to be the best!



I like it!
Cmon surely you guys can think of some more


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like I said... science and polite. All in a days work at UG.



To take an objective view ... So if pinning were all the way out , What about androgel at a low dose with an oral added. I would like to add I know nothing about topical's don't know even if you can control the dose, but I would like to know if  a low dose say 200mg/wk gel (if possible) accompanied with a oral would be worth it ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> To take an objective view ... So if pinning were all the way out , What about androgel at a low dose with an oral added. I would like to add I know nothing about topical's don't know even if you can control the dose, but I would like to know if  a low dose say 200mg/wk gel (if possible) accompanied with a oral would be worth it ?



Lower absorption rates (80-85% under optimal conditions), concerns over cross-contamination of others through contact (yer Missus for example) and skin irritations associated with gels.

I would instead opt for backfilling a slin pin if I truly couldn't handle anything more practical (read: larger).

I dont run orals so I'll not comment there.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like I said... science and polite. All in a days work at UG.



I knew you'd be proud of me.


----------

